# can LEDs support plant life?



## JOMA (Jul 23, 2010)

i want to get this tank: 
Tetra Water Wonders 1.5 Gallon Aquarium Kit at PETCO 

and it has a LED light and i wanted to plant the aquarium but im not sure if LEDs can support plant life.

thanks
~joma


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

it depends on the LED diode itself.


----------



## JOMA (Jul 23, 2010)

oh, okay


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

Just like linear bulbs, they have a temp rating on them. blue and "white" lights look awesome on an aquarium, in succession like this
W-B-W-W-B-W oh that is a purty light.


----------



## jons4real (Sep 6, 2010)

so your saying that the color of the bulb is what grows the plants.... not the watts (power) of the bulbs?


----------



## FishyRuins (Jul 7, 2010)

yes the chloroplasts in the cells will actually only use certain wavelengths of light to perform photosynthesis. Pure white light is good because it contains all wavelengths needed. I have the tank you are talking about and i wouldnt put any big plants in it, but if you keep it by a window or other source of sunlight, it should be fine.


----------



## cidly24 (Sep 9, 2011)

i am Kevin from cidly company,we have all kinds of led aquarium light,it may help you solve the problem.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

LEDs need good reflectors and lenses to work effectively, otherwise light intensity isn't directed fully down into the tank.

Also, 1-3 Watt LEDs like CREE are better than some of the cheaper Chinese knockoffs. Haven't tried Cidly LEDs, but there's reps all over this forum (actually gets pretty annoying sometimes).


----------



## cidly24 (Sep 9, 2011)

you have not use the Cidly leds,so you can't say that,yes we leds not very perfect,but we are try our best to improve.


----------

